
Star Wars home of Anakin Skywalker threatened by dune - xtraclass
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23375344
======
taylodl
Was I the only one who thought Paul Atreides was going to come and kick Anakin
Skywalker's butt?!

~~~
jpitz
My first thought was that Herbert's estate was suing Lucas.

------
ante_annum
It's from Episode 1. Why does anyone care?

